# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Dubai 3D Printed Office Building

## Brian_Krassenstein

Winston and several other companies are teaming up to 3D print an entire office building in the heart of Dubai.  The building, which will be 2,000 sq ft will have its exterior, interior and even its furniture all 3d printed.  Construction should take only a few weeks and save time and money over traditional forms of construction.  More details on this project which is the first from the Museum of the Future can be found here: http://3dprint.com/77550/dubai-3d-printed-office/


Below is a picture of several renderings of what this 3D printed office will look like.  What do you think?

----------

